# 10.5.2 can't create mobile (AD) accounts



## andy_devs (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all

I posted this question on the apple forum but got no response, I hope someone here can offer some help!

I have a problem with 10.5.2 where i can't log in using my Active Directory domain name and password.

I can set up my domain, and bind to it, in Directory Access. I can also connect to various Win2k servers on my network with my domain name and password. 

Is this a problem with the latest update? Any work around much appreciated!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are putting a Mac into a Windows domain you should have the IT generated web page MacWindows.com bookmarked. Read the "Leopard Tip & Reports" thread for all kinds of fixes.


----------



## andy_devs (May 1, 2008)

that's really useful, thanks Satcomer.

I'm glad I didn't upgrade all the production Macs to Leopard. Panther works fine despite it's age.


----------



## macworks (May 1, 2008)

It's been reported that the Mobile Accounts issue is going to be fixed in the 10.5.3 release.


----------

